# HGVC website:  Sorry, an error has occurred.



## Great3 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hello All,

Anybody else keeps getting "Sorry, an error has occurred.  Please try again", when trying to add days to existing reservation?

Thanks,
Great3


----------



## escanoe (Aug 27, 2019)

Great3 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Anybody else keeps getting "Sorry, an error has occurred.  Please try again", when trying to add days to existing reservation?
> 
> ...



I get that when trying to move an existing reservation to a different date and resort.


----------



## GT75 (Aug 27, 2019)

I have been getting that also for the past week when "walking reservations".    I just call CS then.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 27, 2019)

Yeah, it seems to be having some major problems lately.  Very slow, and last night I was not able to even log in.  Grrr...

Kurt


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 27, 2019)

They must be rolling out some new features and breaking old ones, apparently they dont do system testing.  We are the beta test group!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 27, 2019)

I noticed the unit descriptions pop out from a side drawer now and are larger and include a photo. It’s slow for sure right now.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 27, 2019)

I will always get that error when trying to add a night to a W57 reservation.  Apparently the problem is now more widespread.  Maybe they are breaking it all so they can fix it.  I've gotten used to calling to modify a reservation.


----------



## Great3 (Aug 27, 2019)

GT75 said:


> I have been getting that also for the past week when "walking reservations".    I just call CS then.



I know, we can call them.  Just used to doing everything yourself.  Definitely the new website isn't working right compare to before.  Always new, but hardly an improvement with every update.

Great3


----------



## GT75 (Aug 27, 2019)

Great3 said:


> Always new, but hardly an improvement with every update.


I think that the change feature is worse than before.   I have given up and just call it in now.


----------



## hurnik (Aug 27, 2019)

Been getting errors all day today.  Earlier couldn't make it past the "select account" screen.

Now it just spins and sits there.


----------



## escanoe (Aug 27, 2019)

The error message appears to have changed. After I move the sliders to change the date, click through attestations and select "confirm changes" instead of getting the the previous error message it now displays "mail@host.com for assistance" on the screen.


----------



## Great3 (Aug 28, 2019)

escanoe said:


> The error message appears to have changed. After I move the sliders to change the date, click through attestations and select "confirm changes" instead of getting the the previous error message it now displays "mail@host.com for assistance" on the screen.



I don't even get to the point where I can click on the button to "confirm changes".  After I move the sliders, and click to book the new dates I want, I immediately get the error "Sorry, an error has occurred. Please try again".  And yes, I am trying Chrome browser per the HGVC website notice, after I noticed problems with Edge browser not even updating availability when moving the sliders.

I just gave up, I sent feedback thru the feedback link and also emailed input@hgvc.com.  Don't expect any response from HGVC though.  Oh well, everybody is dealing with the same thing.

Great3


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 28, 2019)

When I call in the mornings to change my reservation they profusely apologize about their internet problem


----------



## Denise L (Aug 28, 2019)

I also liked the slider when it stopped at the beginning of each date and not in the middle.  It's super hard to slide it, too.  I hope they can fix the problems soon.


----------



## brp (Aug 28, 2019)

Denise L said:


> I also liked the slider when it stopped at the beginning of each date and not in the middle.  It's super hard to slide it, too.  I hope they can fix the problems soon.



I much prefer the middle and find this to be an improvement. Makes it much more clear, IMO, just which are the check-in and check-out days. Before, it was ambiguous. Now, it is not.
But, yeah, easier to move would be better.

Cheers.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 28, 2019)

brp said:


> I much prefer the middle and find this to be an improvement. Makes it much more clear, IMO, just which are the check-in and check-out days. Before, it was ambiguous. Now, it is not.
> But, yeah, easier to move would be better.


I second that the new slider is much more intuitive, and I haven't experienced an issue with moving it (when the system is working).  With the old slider, I ended up having to hover over the slider to see the actual check out date -- it's not as if you check out at midnight, right?  So what did a slider position of right between the two days really mean?  

With that said, if they had a system that would *WORK *right now, I'd go back to the old slider in a heartbeat!  I have not been successful in using the website for any reservation lately -- it just errors out at various stages of the process.

Kurt


----------



## GT75 (Aug 28, 2019)

I was able to make new reservations just not modify reservations.


----------



## brp (Aug 29, 2019)

GT75 said:


> I was able to make new reservations just not modify reservations.



Yup. Canceling a reservation is also a suck. Something to the effect of "There has been an error. Either the reservation has already been cancelled (it had not!), or there has been a cancellation error."

A call got it done quickly, with apologies. I feel for the phone agents who are not responsible for this, but have to deal with annoyed people. I was not annoyed with the phone agent 

Cheers.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 29, 2019)

I was just able to modify a reservation for Seaworld, moved it out a week to avoid Dorian.  Using Chrome on my iPad.

There are tons of available units in Orlando right now, must be a lot of people modifying or canceling.

I see the same with Marriotts in Interval using an AC.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## escanoe (Aug 29, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> I was just able to modify a reservation for Seaworld, moved it out a week to avoid Dorian.  Using Chrome on my iPad.
> 
> There are tons of available units in Orlando right now, must be a lot of people modifying or canceling.
> 
> ...



Just tried to log on and see how it would work for me now.

hoping for better than ...


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 30, 2019)

escanoe said:


> Just tried to log on and see how it would work for me now.
> 
> hoping for better than ...
> 
> View attachment 13700



Clean cache in your browser, you have some bad data stored, the site is up and running.  I was able to move dates, then I moved it again and changed resorts with no problem.

It was a little slow changing resorts because it shows all availability.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## escanoe (Aug 31, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> Clean cache in your browser, you have some bad data stored, the site is up and running.  I was able to move dates, then I moved it again and changed resorts with no problem.



Not being able to log in was temporary. I cleaned my cache, and it is still not letting me move a reservation. I notice they still have the flag at the top about their being website challenges. Is anyone other than @SmithOp able to move an existing reservation?


----------



## GT75 (Aug 31, 2019)

escanoe said:


> Not being able to log in was temporary. I cleaned my cache, and it is still not letting me move reservation. I notice they still have the flag at the top about their being website challenges. Is anyone other than @SmithOp able to move an existing reservation?



I cleared my cache and was able to modify two reservations.    I then wasn't able to cancel a couple of other reservations (I would have expected that to work) so I had to call CS.    I was able to make another reservation.   Web site speed seemed normal.


----------



## escanoe (Aug 31, 2019)

Finally, moving my reservations worked without a hitch tonight.


----------



## escanoe (Sep 2, 2019)

After working Saturday evening to walk a reservation, it has not worked to move a reservation online since then.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 2, 2019)

I was able to move two reservations yesterday and today, but I haven't been able to cancel a reservation.    Cancelling isn't as important, so that can wait until HGVC CS opens.


----------



## brp (Sep 3, 2019)

GT75 said:


> I was able to move two reservations yesterday and today, but I haven't been able to cancel a reservation.    Cancelling isn't as important, so that can wait until HGVC CS opens.



Making has been working for me all along. Cancelling is what I need, though, so this still dead for me. Certainly less of a big deal than other facets of the site, but still annoying.

Cheers.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 3, 2019)

I tried to walk my reservation one day last night (I had been successful the previous 3 nights!), but I got the generic "an error has occurred" message.  However, I was able to make a new reservation for the shifted 3 nights, so I was good.  The site still has major issues, but I have been able to at least do a few things the last few days.

Kurt


----------



## terces (Sep 3, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> I tried to walk my reservation one day last night (I had been successful the previous 3 nights!), but I got the generic "an error has occurred" message.  However, I was able to make a new reservation for the shifted 3 nights, so I was good.  The site still has major issues, but I have been able to at least do a few things the last few days.
> 
> Kurt


Did you have to pay an extra additional booking fee for the new reservation?


----------



## hurnik (Sep 3, 2019)

Someone posted on FB, I've not done it yet, but:
They said with the new website, when you want to change your reservation, but to a different location, that you can no longer select the resort, but rather the date, so you have to scroll through the big long list?

I just verified.  

Was it always that way?  I seem to remember that it worked differently last year.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 3, 2019)

hurnik said:


> Was it always that way? I seem to remember that it worked differently last year.



I also checked and couldn't figure out how to select a specific resort either.    There is a filter option available but that didn't allow me (or I couldn't figure it out) to select a resort.     I know that previously I have moved a reservation to one of the Orlando resorts (I don't remember selecting it from the big list).


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 3, 2019)

GT75 said:


> I also checked and couldn't figure out how to select a specific resort either.    There is a filter option available but that didn't allow me (or I couldn't figure it out) to select a resort.     I know that previously I have moved a reservation to one of the Orlando resorts (I don't remember selecting it from the big list).



That looks like a new “enhancement”, it lists all resorts with no way to filter it.  I recall the location box being there to filter previously.

In a way I like it because its helps you find something quicker if you are moving a reservation out a month or two.  Just have to scroll through a list and shows everything available once you change dates.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## escanoe (Sep 3, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> Just have to scroll through a list and shows everything available once you change dates.



CRTL+F and type in the name of the resort you want when you get that screen. I am still having problems 95% of the time that I try to change a reservation.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 3, 2019)

escanoe said:


> CRTL+F and type in the name of the resort you want when you get that screen. I am still having problems 95% of the time that I try to change a reservation.



Doesn’t work on a iPad, but I do have a find in page option in the Chrome menu so that is a option.  I kind of like just swiping up to scroll through all of the resort.

I’m still not having a problem, I had to move a check in for today out to Dec this past weekend.  I just now changed it from a 2 br to a 1 br plus and was refunded a few 2020 points.  I will probably end up canceling it this weekend for a full refund of points.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GT75 (Sep 5, 2019)

Has anyone been able to log into the Web site in the past 24-hr?    I haven't been able to and I have tried the normal stuff, reboot PC, cleared cache, tried different browsers.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 5, 2019)

GT75 said:


> Has anyone been able to log into the Web site in the past 24-hr?    I haven't been able to and I have tried the normal stuff, reboot PC, cleared cache, tried different browsers.


I logged in earlier today, but for the last couple of days I have not been able to do anything with a reservation (change, cancel or create new).  I have had to call the last couple of days (I have been doing a bunch of transactions this last week).

Kurt


----------



## JIMinNC (Sep 5, 2019)

GT75 said:


> Has anyone been able to log into the Web site in the past 24-hr?    I haven't been able to and I have tried the normal stuff, reboot PC, cleared cache, tried different browsers.



I just logged in with no problem. Didn't try a transaction, but logged in fine.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## escanoe (Sep 6, 2019)

I was’t able to log in yesterday or much of the day before.


----------



## brp (Sep 6, 2019)

I get full and easy login just (still) no cancel 

Cheers.


----------



## OMC (Sep 6, 2019)

Can login but still get the error when trying to walk a reservation.  I did manage to move it earlier this week but can't get it all the way to where I want it.


----------



## escanoe (Sep 6, 2019)

I called a rep to walk my reservation this morning. She asked for specifics on problems on the website (she knew they were ongoing) and I passed on the general takeaways from this thread.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 6, 2019)

Site works but cannot change a reservation. Can find availability, and locate a reservation but when the button is hit to submit the change it gives an error msg.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 6, 2019)

I was able to login finally yesterday by using a different login option on the web site.     So far I have been able to "walk a reservation" as long as the change didn't require more points.   I was able to slide my reservations this morning by 1 day.


----------



## GMan82 (Sep 6, 2019)

I was just now able to use the app and switch resorts in Orlando for an upcoming business trip. Was successful.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 7, 2019)

Walking a reservation online worked today.


----------



## escanoe (Sep 7, 2019)

GT75 said:


> So far I have been able to "walk a reservation" as long as the change didn't require more points.



That is an astute observation I had not previously picked up on, and it appears to be the case. Next time I have to call customer service to walk a reservation for me, I am going to add several days on the front end. That way I can drop two days on the front end each time I add a weekend day. Maybe that trick will work.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 7, 2019)

escanoe said:


> That is an astute observation I had not previously picked up on, and it appears to be the case. Next time I have to call customer service to walk a reservation for me, I am going to add several days on the front end. That way I can drop two days on the front end each time I add a weekend day.



Let me know if it works.    So far it has worked for me on the latest revision from HGVC IT.   I know that it hasn't always been the case.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 8, 2019)

I can walk a reservation if points are refunded but get an error message to add points.


----------



## Great3 (Sep 9, 2019)

GT75 said:


> I was able to login finally yesterday by using a different login option on the web site.     So far I have been able to "walk a reservation" as long as the change didn't require more points.   I was able to slide my reservations this morning by 1 day.



Thanks for sharing this.  I was wondering why sometime changing a reservation works, and sometimes it doesn't.  Instead of trying to just add on days now to my existing reservation, I finally called and ask to add many leading days to the reservation, so that I can add the new days and drop off the leading days by myself online every couple of days.  I am trying to minimize the number of calls I need to make to CS.  While I hate tying up leading days I don't need, for some reason, I just dread calling in.

Great3


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 9, 2019)

I am going to do this next time I call in. Can reduce points but not add when changing res.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 9, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Can reduce points but not add when changing res.


Except for this issue (which is fairly significant), the change feature is working better than last year.    Then I couldn't figure out why it did or didn't work.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 9, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Can reduce points but not add when changing res.


This explains why, when I was walking a reservation last week, I was successful some days, and had to call in other days.  Being in the business of creating and supporting high-volume web applications, I find it amazing how many ways HGVC's IT can continue to screw up their application!  I'm thinking they do little to no user acceptance testing.  Just crazy.

Kurt


----------



## 2disneydads (Sep 9, 2019)

I have tried twice tonight on two different browers to make a reservation with a guest's name.  Both times, I get something like pop-up messages telling me that I have been blocked.  I will call tomorrow, but it made me a little nervous, because it looks something like a hack (though it probably isn't).  The messages direct me to contact HGVC.  Very strange.  And on both MS Edge and Firefox.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 10, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> I'm thinking they do little to no user acceptance testing. Just crazy.



I am thinking the same thing.


----------



## brp (Sep 10, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> TI'm thinking they do little to no user acceptance testing.  Just crazy.
> 
> Kurt



Sure they do. We're the users. We're doing the testing. We don't accept 

What they appear not to do is much in the way of pre-release regression testing (really basic stuff). Then, realizing how munged this was, not sure why they didn't roll back to a stable check point and fix this offline. I asked them this yesterday. We'll see if they answer 

Cheers.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 11, 2019)

New owner here and I got the error message when trying to walk a reservation. I need to call HGVC in the morning. Per their site they open at 8am ET. Is that correct? Thank you.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## GT75 (Sep 11, 2019)

mjm1 said:


> New owner here and I got the error message when trying to walk a reservation. I need to call HGVC in the morning. Per their site they open at 8am ET. Is that correct? Thank you.



That is correct.    Was the reservation change requiring more points?


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 11, 2019)

GT75 said:


> That is correct.    Was the reservation change requiring more points?



Thank you. Yes, need more points. The same issue as others have reported. I was hoping IT would have fixed it, but not yet.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 11, 2019)

I think they must've hired stoners fresh out of high-school
to run their IT department, and they spend a good portion
of their time partying. "Hey, dudes. Wassup?"

Kind'a like the crew working on my kitchen remodel.
.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 11, 2019)

Well, on the bright news, I haven't had any transactions mess up on my points.    Now that would be a disaster.


----------



## brp (Sep 11, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> I think they must've hired stoners fresh out of high-school
> to run their IT department, and they spend a good portion
> of their time partying. "Hey, dudes. Wassup?"
> 
> ...



You clearly know little of stoners and software development. Had they hired high school stoners, this would:

a. Not have happened
b. Been fixed even if it did

Here in Silicon Valley, some of the best code is written while on something. I no longer code, but did once 

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 11, 2019)

brp said:


> You clearly know little of stoners and software development. Had they hired high school stoners, this would:
> 
> a. Not have happened
> b. Been fixed even if it did
> ...



When my wife used to code, she would listen to either speed or industrial metal music. The fast, driving beat of the music helped her brain code better.

She’s not a metal head at all. She likes alternative music, but much less aggressive than her coding music. Since she stopped coding, she hasn’t listened to that type of music since.


----------



## terces (Sep 11, 2019)

I for one would like to keep these threads filled with helpful information instead of irrelevant thoughts and complaining.  Moderator, can some of these posts be deleted?


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 11, 2019)

terces said:


> I for one would like to keep these threads filled with helpful information instead of irrelevant thoughts and complaining.  Moderator, can some of these posts be deleted?


I've seen nothing here that violates TUG's rules.  Going off-topic is just the nature of forums.  No thought police here (thankfully!).

Kurt


----------



## dayooper (Sep 11, 2019)

terces said:


> I for one would like to keep these threads filled with helpful information instead of irrelevant thoughts and complaining.  Moderator, can some of these posts be deleted?



One of the great things about TUG is the community aspect. The little side bar off topic conversations allow me to get to know my fellow tuggers better. Yes, many here are only online for the info, but if that’s all it was, than it would become a cold, sterile place where people might not stick around.

Maybe no one likes me here, and that would be fine, but I have grown to like many of the regulars. I wouldn’t have gotten to know their online personalities as well if their weren’t some off topic conversations.

Edited for correcting autocorrect


----------



## brp (Sep 11, 2019)

Ok, sorry to throw real data in here, but I have to 

Received email from HGVC:



			
				HGVC said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your email. Additional website updates were completed this afternoon, fixing many of the known errors.
> 
> Please try again and let us know if you are still experiencing any problems.



Tried Cancel, and it worked!

Cheers.


----------



## escanoe (Sep 11, 2019)

brp said:


> Ok, sorry to throw real data in here, but I have to
> 
> Received email from HGVC:
> 
> ...



Progress is good. Just tried to modify a reservation in a way that added points. Still not working. I'm ready for them to bring in the fresh high school graduates and what ever performance enhancing substances they need.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 11, 2019)

brp said:


> Tried Cancel, and it worked!


Little victories are good!  I have done several transactions in the last few weeks:  changing and cancelling several winter reservations, and creating / walking a couple of consecutive reservations for a long early June trip we are putting together.  Today I made a new reservation without issue; three weeks ago I was not able to do that.  The website has gradually been getting better and faster since the time when the major issues began, so it has been encouraging that they are at least working on it.  

I'll have to say I have been impressed that when I have needed to call in, the phone lines have not had long waits at all.

Kurt


----------



## brp (Sep 11, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> I'll have to say I have been impressed that when I have needed to call in, the phone lines have not had long waits at all.
> 
> Kurt



That part has particularly surprised me. Given website issues, and the need to call, I'd have expected longer waits....but not the case.

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik (Sep 12, 2019)

Now if they'd fix the Guest Certificate issue where it doesn't actually send the email (I think this is going on like what, 4-5 years or longer now).  Every time I have to call in and have them resend the email.


----------



## Oscar923 (Sep 17, 2019)

I just tried changing an existing reservation by adding a day; it is still not working.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 17, 2019)

I have been adding one day for the past couple of nights and it has been working for me fine.  I am just adding and not taking off any nights.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Great3 (Sep 17, 2019)

frank808 said:


> I have been adding one day for the past couple of nights and it has been working for me fine.  I am just adding and not taking off any nights.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Wow, you serious.  That stinks, as adding a day doesn't work at all for me.  I still have to call in every 2-3 days.  I still find it true if I modify to use less points, it works, but can't modify to need more points.

Great3


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 17, 2019)

I added enough points to make a full week so there are no fluctuations in value as I walk the reservation. No issues so far. When I get to our desired dates, will drop the extra days. This may require a call but better than daily calls.

P.S. Another good point about HGVC is that customer service answers the phone promptly and the CSRs are knowledgable.  Nothing worse than waiting on hold for 30+ minutes when you have a simple question that can't be addressed by the website.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 17, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Another good point about HGVC is that customer service answers the phone promptly and the CSRs are knowledgable. Nothing worse than waiting on hold for 30+ minutes when you have a simple question that can't be addressed by the website.



Good point. I have had almost 100% great customer service from HGVC call center and very good response times.    I of course rather just handling it via the web site.


----------



## Seagila (Sep 17, 2019)

frank808 said:


> I have been adding one day for the past couple of nights and it has been working for me fine.  I am just adding and not taking off any nights.



You're probably walking a reservation at either Grand Islander or Hokulani.  It seems these two resorts are exempt from the current deficiencies of the online reservation system.  It may be because they're on a separate subsystem at the backend due to a different Club Reservation Period (6 months vs 9 months) as you reported in this post - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...lagoon-to-grand-islander.262717/#post-2054582


----------



## escanoe (Sep 17, 2019)

This is exactly what I have done, and it is working well for me too.



CalGalTraveler said:


> I added enough points to make a full week so there are no fluctuations in value as I walk the reservation. No issues so far. When I get to our desired dates, will drop the extra days. This may require a call but better than daily calls.
> 
> P.S. Another good point about HGVC is that customer service answers the phone promptly and the CSRs are knowledgable.  Nothing worse than waiting on hold for 30+ minutes when you have a simple question that can't be addressed by the website.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 17, 2019)

Seagila said:


> You're probably walking a reservation at either Grand Islander or Hokulani.  It seems these two resorts are exempt from the current deficiencies of the online reservation system.  It may be because they're on a separate subsystem at the backend due to a different Club Reservation Period (6 months vs 9 months) as you reported in this post - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...lagoon-to-grand-islander.262717/#post-2054582


Yes correct.  Getting to a 10 day reservation at grand islander.  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 17, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I added enough points to make a full week so there are no fluctuations in value as I walk the reservation. No issues so far.



Yes. I finally figured that out too and it’s working so far as well. This is still madness.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 17, 2019)

jehb2 said:


> This is still madness.








Kurt


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 17, 2019)

I reported the issue I was having with trying to walk my reservation by sending an email to input@hgvc.com and received the following response:

"I apologize for the inconvenience. Once you are holding nights that have become sold out, our reservation system will not allow you to add unless there is a 2nd room open to prevent anyone from taking the nights you have during the change process. This is a website error and will give you an error message so that you call in for the protection of your reservation."

I don't know if this addresses the issue that everyone is having, but last night I was able to walk my reservation online for an additional night. I also dropped a night from the beginning of the reservation.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 17, 2019)

mjm1 said:


> I reported the issue I was having with trying to walk my reservation by sending an email to input@hgvc.com and received the following response:
> 
> "I apologize for the inconvenience. Once you are holding nights that have become sold out, our reservation system will not allow you to add unless there is a 2nd room open to prevent anyone from taking the nights you have during the change process. This is a website error and will give you an error message so that you call in for the protection of your reservation."


That is an interesting response.  If that is truly the case, then the way their web development team chose to implement this functionality is horrible.  As any programmer would know, if you need to do two transactions and ensure nothing interrupts the execution until they are both done, you implement a semaphore lock.  All modern languages and databases support this, so there is really no reason why HGVC's reservation application could not implement a solution.  Really -- this is taught in first or second year computer science courses!  No excuse for this, IMO.  HGVC needs to invest in better / more intelligent developers.

Kurt


----------



## brp (Sep 17, 2019)

While I agree with you, I'd also argue that the walking case is far less common than wholesale reservation changes where two separate atomic operations is just fine. So, yeah, they could have implemented a semaphore, muetx or other data lock to make this all into one atomic operation, but I think that implementation to support this particular modality was not high on the development requirements list. Basically, yeah, they could have done that. But, given the low occurrence of this sort of event, I wouldn't expect this to be a high priority. We are not their standard users.

Cheers.


----------



## JIMinNC (Sep 18, 2019)

Given the issues with walking a reservation now, I'm getting concerned this will impact our ability to walk a reservation for Borgo alle Vigne for next fall. We plan to start trying to do this in December of this year.

Based on my experience shopping Borgo availability, within a few seconds of midnight, the units are gone, so my plan was to book three nights at midnight and then walk it for several nights, adding a night at a time, to try to get 5-7 nights for September of 2020. Given these issues, how will that be possible?


----------



## GT75 (Sep 18, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> Given these issues, how will that be possible?


   Correct, maybe you won't be able to add a night.    But you will be able to call HGVC club in the morning and have a CSR do it.    Once you have your foot in the door, then this shouldn't be a problem.   The only time that it will be is,  if you are adding a Saturday night and there are less units available on the new week then the previous week.


----------



## Great3 (Sep 18, 2019)

mjm1 said:


> I reported the issue I was having with trying to walk my reservation by sending an email to input@hgvc.com and received the following response:
> 
> "I apologize for the inconvenience. Once you are holding nights that have become sold out, our reservation system will not allow you to add unless there is a 2nd room open to prevent anyone from taking the nights you have during the change process. This is a website error and will give you an error message so that you call in for the protection of your reservation."
> 
> ...



While this may be true of HGVC Reservation system, it's not the only problem, I still can't add nights / change reservations that needs more points.  To test and see if that is what is preventing me from making reservation changes, I dropped the first two nights from my reservation (since those two nights aren't available when pretending to book a completely new reservation).  That change work because it uses less points.  Now with my shorten reservation, I tried to add 2 more nights, and of course, it still fails, with same error:  "Sorry, an error has occurred."  I wasn't holding the last available night for any of the nights I have reserved (with the shorten reservation), because all those nights are still available if I go to make a new reservation.

Great3


----------



## hurnik (Sep 18, 2019)

Yes, this inability is frustrating.  Trying to get a 1 week in Hawaii and can't add the extra night (more points).  Of course, by the time they open and you get someone on the phone, the night is gone.  They really screwed the website this time.

I'm not sure I buy the "a 2nd unit needs to be available", but maybe I'm mis-understanding what they meant.


----------



## brp (Sep 18, 2019)

hurnik said:


> I'm not sure I buy the "a 2nd unit needs to be available", but maybe I'm mis-understanding what they meant.



I do believe it, actually. What they mean by this is that, in order to (effectively) make a new reservation where one night is different, but a number of nights overlap between the old and new reservations, one would need to have another unit available for the overlapped nights as they (apparently) make the new reservation first before deleting the old one so as not to possibly lose the overlap nights. So, it needs an availability. This could be fixed by doing what @PigsDad suggested and wrapping both operations in such a way that it could free the overlap nights, but protect them, and then reuse the same availability in the new reservation. Just a question of how high a priority that might be given that this is not a common activity among their owner population.

Cheers.


----------



## Great3 (Sep 18, 2019)

brp said:


> I do believe it, actually. What they mean by this is that, in order to (effectively) make a new reservation where one night is different, but a number of nights overlap between the old and new reservations, one would need to have another unit available for the overlapped nights as they (apparently) make the new reservation first before deleting the old one so as not to possibly lose the overlap nights. So, it needs an availability. This could be fixed by doing what @PigsDad suggested and wrapping both operations in such a way that it could free the overlap nights, but protect them, and then reuse the same availability in the new reservation. Just a question of how high a priority that might be given that this is not a common activity among their owner population.
> 
> Cheers.



The thing is, that used to be the case, back when we were using the old reservation system on hgvclub.com, where if you were holding the last available night, you can't modify without calling in.  When HGVC moved to club.hiltongrandvacations.com, they fixed that problem on the old website, and you can modify even if you held the last night available.  This functionality was working until the "lastest" website enhancements just recently, so if that's the case again, it means they have a regression in their code.  But not just introducing that particular "last night available" issue, but now other issues like can't add nights when more points needed becomes an issue.

Great3


----------



## brp (Sep 18, 2019)

Great3 said:


> The thing is, that used to be the case, back when we were using the old reservation system on hgvclub.com, where if you were holding the last available night, you can't modify without calling in.  When HGVC moved to club.hiltongrandvacations.com, they fixed that problem on the old website, and you can modify even if you held the last night available.  This functionality was working until the "lastest" website enhancements just recently, so if that's the case again, it means they have a regression in their code.  But not just introducing that particular "last night available" issue, but now other issues like can't add nights when more points needed becomes an issue.
> 
> Great3



Got it. Yeah, if they fixed it once, it should stay fixed and they clearly need better regression testing.

Cheers.


----------



## Great3 (Sep 18, 2019)

brp said:


> Got it. Yeah, if they fixed it once, it should stay fixed and they clearly need better regression testing.
> 
> Cheers.



Actually, I remembered my facts wrong.  Found the old thread on it.  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/revolution-last-room-bug-fixed.234270/
It wasn't working in the old Revolution system originally, than they fixed it in the Revolution.  Than when HGVC cut over from hgvclub.com to club.hiltongrandvacations.com, it stopped working on the new website, the regression was introduced with new website booking system.  But back than, you can access either old or new website, so it wasn't a big deal, I just go back to using old Revolution booking system.  So, they might have never fixed last room night bug in the current booking system.

Never the less, as long as we know what's going on, we can workaround it.

Great3


----------



## Seagila (Sep 18, 2019)

brp said:


> Just a question of how high a priority that might be given that *this is not a common activity among their owner population*.



Called in to modify a reservation.  Instead of adding a night, I actually wanted to move the check-in to an earlier date.  When the CSR asked how she can help me and I told her I wanted to modify my reservation, she proceeded to add a night without asking me what modification I wanted to make.  It seems they're getting enough of these "walking reservations" that it's what they assume the customer wants when they call in to modify their reservation.  I did tell her I actually wanted an earlier check-in date, with which she promptly helped.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 18, 2019)

If a CSR can do it, we should be able to.  Cut back on CSR calls and lower our club fee!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Great3 (Sep 18, 2019)

You can bet that when they do cut back on CSR / Club Counselor answering the phones, they won't lower our club fee, so I hope they never cut, because you will only get half of what you wished / hoped for.

Great3


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 19, 2019)

Seagila said:


> It seems they're getting enough of these "walking reservations" that it's what they assume the customer wants when they call in to modify their reservation.



I sure everybody’s “walking” toward the high summer weeks whatever the resort may be.  I would love to own the exact week I need so that I could just make home week reservations.  But every reservation I make is always different—one of the pluses of the system.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 30, 2019)

sucks, as the same thing is happening to me.  I hate calling to change them, especially if it could be done online.


----------



## natarajanv (Oct 1, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> sucks, as the same thing is happening to me.  I hate calling to change them, especially if it could be done online.



happened to me as well. As someone pointed out, walking with an increase in the number of points does not work, but if i walk with NO change in points or decreasing number of points it works.










When I tried to add July 2nd night I get the error message, but if I drop June 29, and then add July 2nd it works. So this message from HGVC is not correct, as you can see both July 29th and July 30th are sold out.

"I apologize for the inconvenience. Once you are holding nights that have become sold out, our reservation system will not allow you to add unless there is a 2nd room open to prevent anyone from taking the nights you have during the change process. This is a website error and will give you an error message so that you call in for the protection of your reservation."


EDIT: Just spoke with the CSR to add an extra night. She mentioned that this is a known problem and the IT department is working to fix the issue.


----------

